# Injectable dbol recipe



## Littlebigguy

Has anybody tried this recipe before ?  I was wondering if it is successful or will it crash ? 

250ml @   80 mg/ml
20 gram of Methandrostenolone powder  (1ml=1.12g)17.86ml
40ml BB
10ml BA
182.14ml Grapeseed Oil


----------



## Littlebigguy

Has anyone done this recipe before ? I will be trying it today .


----------



## Littlebigguy

Well . I made it ! It is beautiful and clear !!! And held over night so far . I shot it last night around 12:40 . And this morning around 9am a half hour before my workout . Holy shit the pump was insane ! I still want to try and make the injectable anadrol , but can’t use gaulcol as I’m very allergic and it ended me up in the hospital last time . Anyone here no a anadrol injectable recipe with just ba, bb, eo, gso ?


----------



## Little

Nice to know you can make it without guac


----------



## Littlebigguy

Yes it is.    Now only if I could figure out how to do anadrol without gaulcol.  I got 2 recipes on how to do it without . I’m going to try it later today to see if it will work


----------



## ToryJay

I’ve injected Dbal not so long ago and saw the same effects and oral


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> I’ve injected Dbal not so long ago and saw the same effects and oral, I would advise buy quality farma in https://valkyrie-online.ws/injectables-steroids



No thanks, Guys!


----------



## JJBones

hard to make inj A Bombs ... guac makes your whole house smell toxic


----------



## KingLinc

We offer an injectable dbol/anadrol . You don’t need to add guac, you just need to get the the anadrol hot enough to go into solution and hold because it has a high melting point. You need a hot plate, don’t try to do it in boiling water. Won’t get hot enough. All you need is BA and BB we use MCT oil as the carrier


----------



## suddenlympg

I didn't know that you can experiments with those ingridients, have you tried something else?


----------



## suddenlympg

suddenlympg said:


> I didn't know that you can experiments with those ingridients, have you tried something else?


So I did a little research, and now I'm convinced it's much better to buy already-made injections and not experience them yourself. I read a lot of stories about the side effects, and it's definitely not what I want to get. Also, I found that there are a lot of great services on the market right now that are engaged in making these substances for people who want to gain weight, build muscles, etc. There is a company that I liked the most, and you can watch their site at https://behemothlabz.com/product/arimistane-liquid. I hope you won't harm yourself by taking such injections and everything will be ok.


----------

